# Shoudl the LeMans winners go to F1????



## wagen6 (Jun 5, 2008)

ok so everyone knows that the TDI's are sick!!! but how good will audi be if they went to F1??? Talks have been taking place about the LeMans winers going open wheel, but so far no drastic decisions were made ... 
what do the Audi daly drivers think????


----------



## wagen6 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Shoudl the LeMans winners go to F1???? (wagen6)*

here are some latest news from the corporate guys 
http://en.f1-live.com/f1/en/he...shtml

http://en.f1-live.com/f1/en/he...shtml
interesting!!!


----------



## Product (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Shoudl the LeMans winners go to F1???? (wagen6)*

It just wouldnt make sense for Audi to go to F1 when they have done so much to wrap their image around sportscar racing not open wheel racing.Besides if Audi went f1 they wouldnt be able to compete in ALMS also with it being to expensive meaning Audi wouldnt have any racing in america.Which would suck because i loved seeing Audi win in my hometown of St.Pete. on the same road i drive on.


----------

